# Alcatel Android Manager



## lucidoobe (Jun 24, 2008)

When I connect laptop and smartphone, contacts only appear in the laptop section?
PC = Contacts/Photos/Videos/Music
Smartphone = Photos/Videos/Music

Why don't contact appear in smartphone section, especially after "synch" is invoked and actioned?

onetouch-918-918n-918d Alcatel (Android 2.3.5)

cheers, :banghead:


----------

